# MMR Mini Track



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

MMR Mini Track


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks good. What part of the planet are you at?????


----------



## Mini_Me (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice to see MMR taking a interest in Minis!

Hangtime, they are here:
Golden Valley MN


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

new wall turn is up


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

some vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkmkpQc3blo


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2008)

Hangtime said:


> Looks good. What part of the planet are you at?????


Yeah, where exactly is this track...the state would be a good start.:thumbsup:


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Golden Valley MN ,


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I love the wall turn !!!!!! :thumbsup:Years ago I ran at a track that had one for 1/10 stadium cars it was a blast.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

yes it is very fun to drive, every now and then you go up it even though it is not the fast line.

here is a vid from last night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqKPmOWKs_c


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ammdrew said:


> Golden Valley MN ,


MINNESOTA?????? how far is that from st.paul lol I really want to go there please lemmie know.:woohoo::woohoo:

and the adress please I will go there every day in the summer if its close enuf !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

St paul is a 10 - 20 minute drive depending on were in st paul. we are near the intersection of 100 and 55


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ammdrew said:


> St paul is a 10 - 20 minute drive depending on were in st paul. we are near the intersection of 100 and 55


Im on the east side. looked up golden valley and it said 30+ min going thru minniapolis. What is the name of the place?


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Molzer Mowery Racing

MMR Direct is the sign on the track side, 
norht side of 55, on the frontage road turn north on douglass and right on frontage 2nd driveway left.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet ill see of i cant be there this weekend or the one after this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Good night racing here is the video link 










here is the B Main. looks like our videographer/race director missed the start but 99% of the race is here.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

tonights A Main




Was a hard fought race, Everyone tried to lose and all worked to win, came down to the last lap.
200811141 Race # 1 - B Main - 1 18th spec Off Road
Molzer Mowery Racing - Web site: http://www.molzermoweryracing.com 
JLap Race Manager (Build: 0736) - Web site: http://www.JLapRaceManager.com 
Copyright © 1999 - 2008 TGR Software, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pos. Car Driver's Name Total Laps Total Time Fastest Lap On Lap Avg. Lap Time Status 
1 1 Scott Beamish 29 00:07:08.027 00:12.899 11 14.759 Done! 
2 3 Shane Banicki 26 00:07:04.437 00:13.478 15 16.324 Done! 
3 2 Andrew Cox 26 00:07:11.965 00:14.088 9 16.614 Done! 
4 4 Chad Truss 24 00:07:02.883 00:14.160 4 17.620 Done! 

200811141 Race # 2 - A Main - 1 18th spec Off Road
Molzer Mowery Racing - Web site: http://www.molzermoweryracing.com 
JLap Race Manager (Build: 0736) - Web site: http://www.JLapRaceManager.com 
Copyright © 1999 - 2008 TGR Software, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pos. Car Driver's Name Total Laps Total Time Fastest Lap On Lap Avg. Lap Time Status 
1 2 Joe Zaier Jr 45 00:11:10.504 00:12.521 10 14.900 Done! 
2 1 Andrew Mowery 45 00:11:12.877 00:12.681 28 14.952 Done! 
3 4 Scott Beamish 44 00:11:09.070 00:12.290 32 15.206 Done! 
4 3 Joe Zaier 44 00:11:11.817 00:12.540 15 15.268 Done


----------

